# i7 8700K + 1070 GTX Netzteil (future-proof)



## Paroth (12. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor in den nächsten Monaten mein in die Jahre gekommenes System schrittweise upzugraden. Als erstes möchte ich dabei gern GPU + PSU upgraden. GPU wird die 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8. Jetzt hatte ich zunächst das 550W bequiet Dark Power ins Auge gefasst. Nach einigen Recherchen habe ich aber rausgefunden, dass der i7 (den ich im Frühling nachrüsten möchte) unter Vollast ziemlich viel frisst (um die 225W). Kann das hier jemand verifizieren? Mit der GPU (Vollast bei 230W) und mögliches OC in Zukunft wären die 550W dann ja schon etwas knapp bemessen, oder nicht? Da das Upgrade bzw. die Basis wieder einige Jahre halten soll und vielleicht nur eine neue GPU wieder früher geupgraded wird suche ich ein Netzteil welches dies die nächsten Jahre auch stemmen kann. Soll ich da sicherheitshalber zu dem 650W Teil greifen? Oder habe ich falsche Daten bzw. Fehler in meiner Rechnung?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Du hast wahrscheinlich wieder mal Werte von konplett-Systemen gefunden 

Selbst für nen i7 8700k mit gtx 1080Ti reicht mit normalem OC n 500-550W Netzteil, erst Vega oder die HEDT-Plattformen könnten mehr brauchen.
Eine 1070 kann man normalerweise mit nem guten 400W betreiben 

Du müsstest also bitte etwas konkreter werde.


----------



## Paroth (12. November 2017)

Das kann sein, kam mir eben auch etwas komisch vor. Was meinst du mit konkreter? Bezüglich des Gesamtsystems?

Also ich peile folgendes System am Ende an:
i7 8700K
MSi 1070 GTX 8 GB
550W bequiet Dark Power
500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
1TB HDD
16GB DDR4 RAM (noch am suchen)
Mainboard (noch am suchen)
Gekühlt wird das ganze mit einem Dark Rock und Silent Wings Lüftern.

OC mäßig möchte ich jetzt nicht von Anfang an direkt loslegen, erst wenn ich merke dass die Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht. Die Option möchte ich mir nichtsdestotrotz für die Zukunft offen halten.


----------



## ludscha (12. November 2017)

Das DPP 11  550 Watt reicht locker für das gelistete System samt OC.  

Solltest Du denoch ein mulmiges Gefühl haben, dann das DPP 11 650 Watt, was aber für mich schon das höchste der Fahnenstange wäre.

Mfg


----------



## tsd560ti (12. November 2017)

Solange keine 1080Ti + 8700k mit extremen OC reinkommt reichen 550Watt locker aus. 

Das P11-550 im speziellen könnte auch notfalls temporär ein paar Watt mehr liefern und ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil. 

Wenn du 30€ sparen willst ginge auch ein CoolerMaster V550 oder so was,  aber HighEnd ist das P11.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Meine vorredner haben schon fast alles gesagt, bis auf das Thema extrem OC, was bei dir wohl weg fällt mit Luftkühlung.


----------



## Paroth (12. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Hilfe!


----------

